# Rear end swap



## Bing68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking to swap an entire rear end into my 68.
Is it a fair statement to say that any 68-72 GM A body car with coil springs could be a direct bolt in?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Bing68 said:


> Looking to swap an entire rear end into my 68.
> Is it a fair statement to say that any 68-72 GM A body car with coil springs could be a direct bolt in?


Yes, that's a fair statement.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Chevy 12 bolts require a different drivers side upper control arm


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Swapped a 12-bolt into 2 different '69's. Only thing I remember changing was the rear U-joint. The Chevy rear used the smaller 1310 joints. May have to shorten the driveshaft. I don't know for sure. Both my '69's were 4-speed cars, which I was switching over to TH400 trans. So, had to put a TH400 slip yoke on the front & a conversion joint on the rear. MAY have had one or both shortened. Just can't remember. Hey that was in the 70's. I'm sure some of these guys probably know. 

There were several different rears used in A-bodies during that period. I think a few early '70's Buicks & Olds had an 8.5. That would probably require a different length shaft. 

I'm sure pinion head knows all the rear end specs, if he still posts here.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bing68 said:


> Looking to swap an entire rear end into my 68.
> Is it a fair statement to say that any 68-72 GM A body car with coil springs could be a direct bolt in?


Sort of. Buick and Olds in most cases direct drop in. Chevy rears will require a U-joint swap and occasionally some upper control arm fitting.
These guys are great...bought my 12 bolt from them....
Home (jdrace.com)


----------

